# KxK 8-string, fanned fret V prototype COMPLETE (56K ok)



## noodles (Sep 28, 2006)

Rob just finished up the prototype, and he said it plays great. Now that he knows how the design works, he'll be designing a new bridge plate to replace this one. Since this is a prototype that he'll be experimenting with, he just gave a simple oil finish. At some point, he'll be sending it out my way to test out. Look for a full review at some point.











More pics:


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 28, 2006)

NICE! Can't wait to see the review. Has he came up with other headstock designs? Also Whats going to be the price on one of these? What are the controls on this guitar?


----------



## Elysian (Sep 28, 2006)

what are the pickups?


----------



## Bassies7string (Sep 28, 2006)

......


----------



## noodles (Sep 28, 2006)

More details on the construction, pickups, and electronics are in the original thread. Base price is $1499.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Sep 28, 2006)

Thats really looks the part! I'm incredibly jealous you get to play it! 

Try not to drop it


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 28, 2006)

Not bad for a test mule! I wish I could get to play it.


----------



## Elysian (Sep 28, 2006)

what is the neck profile supposed to be like? i think the asymmetrical like i did on my V would be ideal for an 8, but i'll find out when i build one i guess


----------



## noodles (Sep 28, 2006)

Not sure yet, but rounder than mine (mine is slightly flat in the middle), with soft sholders. I'll have to see when it gets here.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 28, 2006)

Very cool! I don't like the fanned frets look, I prefer the way Dino's Ibanez 8 looks... but i bet thats a class instrument right there. I'd consider getting an 8-string V from him


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Sep 28, 2006)

i bet that thing plays like a dream, the fanned frets look awesome IMO. and i think the Vs look even better with that small cutaway at the bottom  but alas i have no need for an 8string, i am considering getting another 7string V from him.


----------



## noodles (Sep 28, 2006)

We're currently hammering out the specs on my next 7-string V right now. Not sure what the final body shape will be yet, but it is definately going to have a quilt top and a Floyd.


----------



## Leon (Sep 28, 2006)

holy shit balls! and here i thought your current KxK was the most metal guitar on the planet. with some different pups (something passive), i'd grab it as is (if i had the cash, which is always the case, isn't it? ).


----------



## Papa Shank (Sep 28, 2006)

Other than the headstock it looks good. On the fanned fret topic, aside from it's appearance (which imo fanned>convensional) fanned frets are comfortable as hell.


----------



## noodles (Sep 28, 2006)

Ron definately likes EMG (because that is what most of his customers request), but he was definately not happy about having to use a bass pickup in the bridge. EMG just refused to make him a 707 in the longer bass pickup housing. That is why he installed all the active electronics: they help compensate for the voicing of the bridge pickup.

Rob told me the .070 he is using for F# is just too floppy. Unfortunately, D'addario's tension chart stops at A for guitar strings. Could someone help me out with a good gauge for F#? IIRC, he is currently using a GHS 10-60 set.


----------



## Leon (Sep 28, 2006)

noodles said:


> Ron definately likes EMG (because that is what most of his customers request), but he was definately not happy about having to use a bass pickup in the bridge. EMG just refused to make him a 707 in the longer bass pickup housing. That is why he installed all the active electronics: they help compensate for the voicing of the bridge pickup.


ahhh. gotcha!


----------



## shredfreak (Sep 28, 2006)

Now that guitar just looks awesome.

And the price is very affordable


----------



## Cancer (Sep 28, 2006)

KXK is slowly becoming like, my favorite builder around.

Have fun with the 8....


----------



## Leon (Sep 28, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> Other than the headstock it looks good. On the fanned fret topic, aside from it's appearance (which imo fanned>convensional) fanned frets are comfortable as hell.


i actually LOVE that headstock. and that body. man, something like that in a 7 2nd hand... i might actually (actually) buy it


----------



## Oguz286 (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh man, that's one fucking gorgeous guitar! Now just a white version with gold hardware and i know what my next guitar is gonna be


----------



## Elysian (Sep 28, 2006)

that thing is definately sweet... i bet it has a real neat tone since the majority of the body is maple, combined with those bass pickups i bet its pretty snappy and bright, but probably still low endy enough


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 28, 2006)

Awesome. You have no idea how many times I went back to that thread just to oggle at that thing.


----------



## Donnie (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow! That thing is fucking cool.


----------



## nyck (Sep 28, 2006)

noodles said:


> Ron definately likes EMG (because that is what most of his customers request), but he was definately not happy about having to use a bass pickup in the bridge. EMG just refused to make him a 707 in the longer bass pickup housing. That is why he installed all the active electronics: they help compensate for the voicing of the bridge pickup.
> 
> Rob told me the .070 he is using for F# is just too floppy. Unfortunately, D'addario's tension chart stops at A for guitar strings. Could someone help me out with a good gauge for F#? IIRC, he is currently using a GHS 10-60 set.


For 27" I would say an .80 would do well. I tested a .085 bass string on my old 27" interceptor and it fit great tension wise with the .064 for the low B.


----------



## noodles (Sep 28, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Awesome. You have no idea how many times I went back to that thread just to oggle at that thing.



I know the feeling. Being an endorser of a small builder is pure torture, because I see way more pics than I am authorized to post here. Stuff that would just have you drooling down the front of your shirt.

However, you live in the DC area, which means you have the opportunity to drive down to Woodbridge and actually *play* this guitar.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 28, 2006)

I dunno about the V-shape for an 8, but it does look pretty awesome. Not helping with 8-string GAS either.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth (Sep 28, 2006)

absolutly stuning


----------



## Cancer (Sep 28, 2006)

noodles said:


> I know the feeling. Being an endorser of a small builder is pure torture, because I see way more pics than I am authorized to post here. Stuff that would just have you drooling down the front of your shirt.
> 
> However, you live in the DC area, which means you have the opportunity to drive down to Woodbridge and actually *play* this guitar.




Really...I'm from Baltimore, can I take you up on this offer? I will bring supplies in return (reizza, and various bevs of choice).


----------



## Michael (Sep 29, 2006)

HOLY SHIT! That's nice.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 29, 2006)

noodles said:


> I know the feeling. Being an endorser of a small builder is pure torture, because I see way more pics than I am authorized to post here. Stuff that would just have you drooling down the front of your shirt.
> 
> However, you live in the DC area, which means you have the opportunity to drive down to Woodbridge and actually *play* this guitar.



I'd love to, but my playing is, well, craptacular.


----------



## Jason (Sep 29, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> I'd love to, but my playing is, well, craptacular.



and??  didn't stop me from meeting up with the guys up in boston..who all can play better than me. But i can slap bass better than drew


----------



## darren (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice guitar. I really like it... except for that little notch out of the tip of the headstock... and the fact that it's a V.


----------



## Naren (Sep 29, 2006)

Yeah, I don't like Vs either. But, other than that, it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 29, 2006)

I think that this is the very first V shaped 8 string that I've seen. Cool.


----------



## b3n (Sep 29, 2006)

+1 to all who have praised this guitar. Looking forward to a hands on review.


----------



## AVH (Sep 29, 2006)

Man, that's quite the beast Noodles, you get to be the lucky test guinea pig.  

I don't know what scale he's using for the bottom, but I know the .75 I put on my 28" baritone tuned to F is _just_ taunt enough to produce a good note. I think this should be your absolute minumum, or even try a .78-.80


----------



## Seedawakener (Sep 29, 2006)

oh yeahhh... nice guitar...


----------



## skattabrain (Sep 29, 2006)

stupid question ... are fanned frets hard to get used to? or does it feel "right"?


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 29, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> I'd love to, but my playing is, well, craptacular.



Heh - mine too, but that's not stopping me.


----------



## Drew (Sep 29, 2006)

.jason. said:


> and??  didn't stop me from meeting up with the guys up in boston..who all can play better than me. But i can slap bass better than drew



Go to hell.  

That thing is seriously stunning.  I'm not really digging the headstock, but on a guitar like that, that's just nit-picking.


----------



## noodles (Sep 29, 2006)

psyphre said:


> Really...I'm from Baltimore, can I take you up on this offer? I will bring supplies in return (reizza, and various bevs of choice).



Absolutely. Rob wants me to get some video footage for NAMM, so if you have any cool ideas, we can throw 'em on tape. I'm sure when it comes in I'll be setting aside a meet up day for everyone in the area. I've got a THD Hotplate, so I can crank the amp without annoying the neighbors.



Mastodon said:


> I'd love to, but my playing is, well, craptacular.



I can almost guarantee you are far better than I was at your age. I didn't start until I was almost 18! Plus, who cares what your playing is like? I'm talking about some people getting together to check out an instrument. No one is going to be judging anyone. Someone starts ragging on someone else, I'm kicking them out of my house.

Unless you're making fun of Mike, in which case, that's totally cool. 



Dendroaspis said:


> I don't know what scale he's using for the bottom, but I know the .75 I put on my 28" baritone tuned to F is _just_ taunt enough to produce a good note. I think this should be your absolute minumum, or even try a .78-.80



It's 25.5"-27", so nothing too extreme. I guess I'll be hunting down an .080 to try on it at some point. I think my .068" is going to be a bit much for the low B, since it is normally on a 25.5" guitar at Bb. I still have some .060's lying around, though.


----------



## Elysian (Sep 29, 2006)

its a shame rob's out of cali, i'd love to work with the guy lol


----------



## maskofduality (Sep 29, 2006)

is it only gonna be available in a 25.5-27 scale or will there be a shorter scale available for high A or high G tuning?


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 29, 2006)

I'd definitely get this guitar sometime. I think it's really sweet you're going to get to try this out and help Rob, kudos to you 

I think the standard 8th string is a low F#, not F...so you really shouldnt have to use anything too crazy string-gauge wise. I know Bob uses a .068 in F. I think a .070 or .074 would be plenty for F#. But I realize everyones opinions on string gauges are different. To me, I just tried a .066 D'Addario in "A" on a 27" scale guitar, and it plays okay but the tone is just horrible compared to when it was a .058.

I also hope it is a 25.5 or 27.0 scale. I think 26.5 or 27 makes the most sense, that way you could get away with lighter gauges. Personally if I was to tune it "standard", F#-B-E-A-D-G-B-E, I'd go with something like 9-12-16-24-32-44-58-72. I'd probably end up tuning it down since I prefer Bb or A standard tuning on my 7s. I actually think I'd only end up using the bottom string for dissonance and not really using it for riffs a lot, mainly because I dont think notes below A sound good with heavy distortion.

I can't imagine wanting to use the 8th string for a high A... yikes... that makes my ears hurt just at the thought. Congrats to those of you who could swing that


----------



## Drew (Sep 29, 2006)

That's why you back off the gain, foo.  

Dave, I'd almost road trip it down to DC to try this thing. If I can find an excuse to hit town while you have it, you'll be hearing from me.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 29, 2006)

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> Thats really looks the part! I'm incredibly jealous you get to play it!
> 
> Try not to drop it



Don't worry, it won't have far to fall! 



Drew said:


> That's why you back off the gain, foo.
> 
> Dave, I'd almost road trip it down to DC to try this thing. If I can find an excuse to hit town while you have it, you'll be hearing from me.



Drew, 

I seem to remember some discussion of a meeting in Virginia on your last get together thread. Something about visiting you sister and carpooling with me? They were waiting for a nice person to move into a new abode. Bitter beer, remember?  

This sounds like a good reason to me! 

BTW, that guitar is beautiful just the way it is!


----------



## Durero (Sep 29, 2006)

skattabrain said:


> stupid question ... are fanned frets hard to get used to? or does it feel "right"?


I find that they feel much better & more natural than straight frets. I'll never go back.


That's a beautiful V!


----------



## noodles (Sep 29, 2006)

Drew said:


> Dave, I'd almost road trip it down to DC to try this thing. If I can find an excuse to hit town while you have it, you'll be hearing from me.





Popsyche said:


> I seem to remember some discussion of a meeting in Virginia on your last get together thread. Something about visiting you sister and carpooling with me? They were waiting for a nice person to move into a new abode. Bitter beer, remember?









I present to you the Brickskeller. Over 300 beers from all around the world. See those coolers behind the bar? There are about fifteen with them, all filled with nothing but beer. There is a monsterous cooler in the back for what doesn't fit. They even have cheese boards, because there is nothing that goes better with beer than a loaf of bread and some great cheese. If you are so inclined, they have a great Scotch selection, but I never drink anything but beer when I go there, and always try new stuff.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 29, 2006)

noodles said:


> I present to you the Brickskeller. Over 300 beers from all around the world. See those coolers behind the bar? There are about fifteen with them, all filled with nothing but beer. There is a monsterous cooler in the back for what doesn't fit. They even have cheese boards, because there is nothing that goes better with beer than a loaf of bread and some great cheese. If you are so inclined, they have a great Scotch selection, but I never drink anything but beer when I go there, and always try new stuff.



Sign me right on up! Yeay, cheese!


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 29, 2006)

Drew said:


> That's why you back off the gain, foo.



It has _nothing _to do with the gain. I dont like the sound of notes below A in any kind of distortion scenario, regardless of the amp or the tone you dial in. It just sounds too low, it almost makes me kind of sick in a way, physically sick. I really would only use that string for spicing up chords/octaves, to create textures, twangy clean stuff, etc. Maybe the occasional note here and there on distortion, but basically no.


----------



## noodles (Sep 29, 2006)

But you love Type O Negative. That guy uses mounds of bass distortion. 

Is it a scale length issue?


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 29, 2006)

So? Peter sometimes does, yes.. but:

1) It's not the same. It's a bass, through amps & pickups designed to get the most out of a bass guitar and .130 gauge strings, it serves a different purpose. If you were to setup a guitar like his bass is setup, the low string might sound cool but the top 7 strings wouldn't. It's a bass, not a guitar.

2) Yes, Type O tunes B-E-A-D-F#-B, so he's putting out some serious low notes there, but most often his bass tone is a clean non-distorted one, especially when he's using the super low notes on his B string. Most of the time when hes on the heavy distortion, hes playing in up higher in the similar range as Kenny's guitar, while occasionally going down low for some serious girth and heaviness. It's mixed in a way that works with the band, but alone I don't think it would sound that great. He's also using loads of chorus and often delay too.

3) It's complimentary. When he has the distortion going, there's a regular B-tuned guitar and keyboards and everything else on top of it. With an 8-string tuned like that, I just wouldn't like the sound of it as the lone guitar sound. It's not musical to my ears. I don't like the kind of tones I hear from bands like Meshuggah or Strapping Young Lad when they bust out that low G or F string. Just not me.

I don't really see what's so confusing. I just don't think notes lower than "A" really sound good. That's just my ears and my tastes when it comes to distorted _guitar_ tone. For clean or using it to create a certain vibe or texture now and then, that's cool with me. I've dropped my low Bb to Ab before to mess around with a Nevermore tune, and i just hated how it sounded, it was clear and defined and everything, it just gave me this really bad vibe.


----------



## Elysian (Sep 30, 2006)

didn't you say you'd never buy another kxk, or deal with another small builder?


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2006)

What a gorgeous fretboard. 

I don't even really like V's and I'd play that.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 30, 2006)

noodles said:


> Rob just finished up the prototype, and he said it plays great. Now that he knows how the design works, he'll be designing a new bridge plate to replace this one. Since this is a prototype that he'll be experimenting with, he just gave a simple oil finish. At some point, he'll be sending it out my way to test out. Look for a full review at some point.


 Wow, im not much into Vs, that thing is a beast, looks awesome...i'd definitely have some fun playing that, very nice.


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 1, 2006)

Honestly
the V design has a couple of purposes and one of them is to look streamlined, most v design looks like some kind of airplane, but since both the neck and the head are so width, this guitar looks like a chubby kid on the playground, sure it&#8217;s beautiful inside and it might have a sweet voice but the other kids will still pick on it.
And I also don&#8217;t like the angle on the V-body; I think the wings should be more set apart. I think the kxk warrior body would have looked better, but still it might be a bit big-bonned.


----------



## bulb (Oct 1, 2006)

haha boned...


----------



## darren (Oct 1, 2006)

I do like the more angular Noodles V shape better than the thinner, swept-wing KxK V shape.


----------



## that guy (Oct 1, 2006)

its a proto type guys ,any way killer axe. and noodles you are one lucky bastard


----------



## noodles (Oct 1, 2006)

I know why Rob went with a different body design: he is tired of building huge cases that don't fit in people's cars, and wants to scale down the size on his V's to make them fit into Coffin Cases. The only thing he is not changing is the WarriorV, although he warns people that they are absolutely monsterous in size.

As it is, my guitar only fits in an SUV or vehicle with a much wider track than normal. The back of a Honda, Acura, VW, etc just doesn't work. I for one am looking forward to my next one being more mangeable in size, although I have no regrets about my current one because how fucking cool it looks that big.


----------



## Drew (Oct 1, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Drew,
> 
> I seem to remember some discussion of a meeting in Virginia on your last get together thread. Something about visiting you sister and carpooling with me? They were waiting for a nice person to move into a new abode. Bitter beer, remember?
> 
> ...



+



noodles said:


> I present to you the Brickskeller. Over 300 beers from all around the world. See those coolers behind the bar? There are about fifteen with them, all filled with nothing but beer. There is a monsterous cooler in the back for what doesn't fit. They even have cheese boards, because there is nothing that goes better with beer than a loaf of bread and some great cheese. If you are so inclined, they have a great Scotch selection, but I never drink anything but beer when I go there, and always try new stuff.



= Holy Fucking Shit. 

I think I DO have some extra vacation days kicking around... When exactly will you have the thing?


----------



## InTheRavensName (Oct 1, 2006)

that beast, with a warrior V type body and no fanned frets...would make me do a sex piss...

...seriously, even as it is, beautiful guitar, you are a lucky man


----------



## Leon (Oct 1, 2006)

noodles said:


> ...I have no regrets about my current one because how fucking cool it looks that big.



dude, i remember when you plopped the case on the table in that bar, i was thinking, "wow, he's got one case for a couple guitars, pretty cool."


----------



## Cancer (Oct 1, 2006)

noodles said:


> Absolutely. Rob wants me to get some video footage for NAMM, so if you have any cool ideas, we can throw 'em on tape. I'm sure when it comes in I'll be setting aside a meet up day for everyone in the area. I've got a THD Hotplate, so I can crank the amp without annoying the neighbors.




 
That works. I'm in. As far as video ideas, really anything works so long as someone's playing the thing, maybe you can get some band practice footage, some pseudo-8 string live in action stuff.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Oct 1, 2006)

To star treky for me. However the craftmanship looks very well done.

~A


----------



## Hexer (Oct 2, 2006)

I like it! I REALLY like it! give it to me!!! lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2006)

psyphre said:


> That works. I'm in. As far as video ideas, really anything works so long as someone's playing the thing, maybe you can get some band practice footage, some pseudo-8 string live in action stuff.



yeah how far of a drive is it down there?


----------



## Pauly (Oct 2, 2006)

noodles said:


> I know why Rob went with a different body design: he is tired of building huge cases that don't fit in people's cars, and wants to scale down the size on his V's to make them fit into Coffin Cases. The only thing he is not changing is the WarriorV, although he warns people that they are absolutely monsterous in size.
> 
> As it is, my guitar only fits in an SUV or vehicle with a much wider track than normal. The back of a Honda, Acura, VW, etc just doesn't work. I for one am looking forward to my next one being more mangeable in size, although I have no regrets about my current one because how fucking cool it looks that big.



Personally I think the Warrior V's own, but I'd want it bevelled all around the body, not just on the outside of the 'V', like Karl Sanders guitar for instance. Tis tres metal.


----------



## i_love_tazzus (Oct 2, 2006)

That wouldn't look too out of place in a jazz gig... maybe. 

Seriously, I'd love to play with this thing.


----------



## noodles (Oct 3, 2006)

More pic goodness:


----------



## Jason (Oct 3, 2006)

You got it yet noodles? how does it sound?


----------



## noodles (Oct 3, 2006)

Nope, not yet. Not sure when he plans on sending it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 3, 2006)

is he going get it back?  Hey where is he located??


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 3, 2006)

Neck really dosn't look all that wide in those new pictures.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 3, 2006)

i'm not too keen on the neck heel, or the volute, but its a good thing it fits in a normal sized case lol, even if it is a coffin case


----------



## noodles (Oct 3, 2006)

I often wonder if Rob took a lot of design ideas from bass, because that neck heel definately looks like something off of a bolt-on bass with a wide neck. I'm reserving judgement on it until I get to play it, because that weird looking heel might make it a totally comfortable/playable instrument.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 3, 2006)

noodles said:


> I often wonder if Rob took a lot of design ideas from bass, because that neck heel definately looks like something off of a bolt-on bass with a wide neck. I'm reserving judgement on it until I get to play it, because that weird looking heel might make it a totally comfortable/playable instrument.


yeah its hard to tell, the hell on the superstrat i built kind of looks like a modified bolt on heel, and its incredibly comfortable, you don't even notice it has a heel, because when you play on those higher frets you don't put your thumb on it anyways


----------



## noodles (Oct 3, 2006)

Come to think of it, it is also kinda Deav Evo-ish:


----------



## skinhead (Nov 1, 2006)

wow man!
really nice the end of the neck behind the guitar, total acces!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Nov 10, 2006)

hey noodles, if you have that thing around thanksgiving weekend, i'd be curious to come try it out that friday or saturday if possible, since i'll be home from school for a few days.


----------



## noodles (Nov 10, 2006)

I really hope it comes soon. He's waiting on the replacement bridge pickup from EMG.


----------



## that guy (Nov 12, 2006)

noodles said:


> I really hope it comes soon. He's waiting on the replacement bridge pickup from EMG.



what happened to the one he had?


----------



## abyssalservant (Nov 13, 2006)

He was using a bass pickup . . .
That's hot shit.
. . . of course, I'm already playing a seven down a minor third (G# or Ab), and if we got 8's in that tuning it'd be down to D# . . . which is bleeding excessive.
Argh. I want . . .


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 13, 2006)

that guy said:


> what happened to the one he had?



They keep sending the wrong pickups, if I understand it correctly...


----------



## pendar (Nov 13, 2006)

Are any of your guitars for sale in Edmonton?
Or do i need to wait till next summer and stop by on the way to pierce lake?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 1, 2007)

this thing come in yet? i'm in VA again until jan. 9


----------



## Rob_KxK (Jan 2, 2007)

The V8 prototype did not meet KxK expectations. The F# has no definition
with 27" scale even with an .080 guage string. It works, but it is not good
enough. This prototype will be destroyed.
The new 8 string is in the works and will be ready early this year.

Rob


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 2, 2007)

Any pics of it on fire?


----------



## Durero (Jan 2, 2007)

Are you going with a longer scale for the next one?

Instead of destroying it, perhaps you could go for a much higher tuning? 
A Garry Goodman high A string could get you into a BEADGBEA tuning, or even regular strings could get you the same tuning a whole step down: ADGCFADG (low-high).
I'm sure there are more than enough shredders around who would prefer that tuning for an 8 string anyway.

I understand that it did not meet your original expectations, but it's such a beautiful instrument, I'd hate to see it go un-played.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 2, 2007)

Durero said:


> I understand that it did not meet your original expectations, but it's such a beautiful instrument, I'd hate to see it go un-played.



+1.


----------



## that guy (Jan 2, 2007)

Durero said:


> Are you going with a longer scale for the next one?
> 
> Instead of destroying it, perhaps you could go for a much higher tuning?
> A Garry Goodman high A string could get you into a BEADGBEA tuning, or even regular strings could get you the same tuning a whole step down: ADGCFADG (low-high).
> ...



+512 if you want to destroy it man ill take it off your hands


----------



## Korbain (Jan 2, 2007)

i'm all for 8 strings, but dayum that guitars ugly lol Can't believe i didn't see this thread before


----------



## cvinos (Jan 2, 2007)

What a nice shaping for a V. That's gotta be one of the nicest V's I've seen.

+ 1 for not destroying it

I'd probably buy it if it came really cheap, at least to test how an 8 string feels and to record some experimental stuff with it.
The tuning alternatives suggested also make sense to me, this thing may be worth it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 2, 2007)

+1 to not destroying it. Just because it has a 27" scale and doesn't quite work at F# doesn't mean it should be destroyed. That'd be like destroying a 25.5 guitar for not sounding that great in A (this is not an argument starter on what tunings work at what lengths, just using it as an example ).


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 2, 2007)

Hmm, sorry to hear that.

I'm sure the next one will come out great though.


----------



## kruneh (Jan 2, 2007)

You could probably put that up for sale, explain what you think about it and still have lots of interest in it. 
There´s a lot of oppurtunities when it comes to tunings even though it doesn´t handle superlow on the eight string that well. 
It looks awesome, that´s for sure.


----------



## Nik (Jan 2, 2007)

Rob_KxK said:


> This prototype will be destroyed.



I mean this in the friendliest possible way, but... are you crazy??? Hell, I'm not a fan of V-guitars, but that thing's sexy! The Leviathan's had a 27" scale, and while they may not meet your criteria for a low F#, those guitars were apparently pretty kick-ass and justified a $2000+ price tag.

Besides, I'm sure there are many people who would try other tunings than the F#, which would work nicely on a 27".

Again, no offense or anything, but destroying this guitar is like the head of Ferrari destroying the latest prototype because it doesn't have cup holders 

If you're worried about people seeing it and not getting the best possible impression for KxK (which won't happen since I hear KxK are awesome guitars) you can send the 8-string to me. You can rest assured that I'll get nowhere in music, and nobody will ever hear from this guitar again


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree with what others have said about not destroying the guitar, it could work for other tunings or even work to an acceptable standard to another player. I've got my 27" scale Ibanez tuned to a low F# with a 70 gauge and I think it's fine. I'm sure the workmanship of it stands on a par with the rest of you work, so why not allow it to be used for a higher tuning experiment? Maybe try it tuned from a low A up to a high G for example?


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Jan 2, 2007)

thats a shame. it looks awesome.


----------



## Nik (Jan 2, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Maybe try it tuned from a low A up to a high G for example?



 That's exactly the tuning I'm planning to shoot for when/if I get an 8-string. I think it's a better idea to expand both your lower *and* upper range rather than going down into bass territory.

Seriously, though, don't destroy it!


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Jan 2, 2007)

i bet rob is gonna get a bunch of calls of people trying to score that on the cheap. well, i can only imagine the next one is gonna be sick. truly sick.


----------



## Ishan (Jan 2, 2007)

It'll be perfect tuned to G, no need to destroy it. It'll be perfectly good for some Chaosphere fun


----------



## Nik (Jan 2, 2007)

VforVendetta00 said:


> i bet rob is gonna get a bunch of calls of people trying to score that on the cheap. well, i can only imagine the next one is gonna be sick. truly sick.




I think a super-strat KxK 8 would be pretty sweet  

I wouldn't be able to afford it though :


----------



## noodles (Jan 4, 2007)

Rob really doesn't like to let out things that he doesn't stand fully behind. I know that the last thing he wants is to have this find it's way onto E-bay, and then some guy buys it and talks trash about KxK all over the web, based on one bad experience with a failed prototype. I'm pretty sure that is his reasoning for it.

Plus, if anyone gets it, it is going to be me, so you fuckers can just back off.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 4, 2007)

Ok Noodles, see if you can save it from the bonfire.


----------



## Durero (Jan 4, 2007)

noodles said:


> Rob really doesn't like to let out things that he doesn't stand fully behind. I know that the last thing he wants is to have this find it's way onto E-bay, and then some guy buys it and talks trash about KxK all over the web, based on one bad experience with a failed prototype. I'm pretty sure that is his reasoning for it.


I can certainly understand Rob's concerns, maybe he should etch a higher recommended tuning into the back of the headstock or something, just so no one can complain when they try to play Meshuggah covers on it or something 

But seriously, I hope you get it Noodles. It'd be such a sad & silly waste to destroy it instead of taking advantage of how well it would work for a higher tuning.

Have you asked Rob if he'd consider tuning it as a 7-string + high A? or 7-string down a wholestep + high G?


----------



## msherman (Jan 4, 2007)

Durero said:


> I can certainly understand Rob's concerns, maybe he should etch a higher recommended tuning into the back of the headstock or something, just so no one can complain when they try to play Meshuggah covers on it or something
> 
> But seriously, I hope you get it Noodles. It'd be such a sad & silly waste to destroy it instead of taking advantage of how well it would work for a higher tuning.
> 
> Have you asked Rob if he'd consider tuning it as a 7-string + high A? or 7-string down a wholestep + high G?



+1 That is a prime candidate for one of Garry`s high A strings.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Jan 4, 2007)

noodles said:


> Rob really doesn't like to let out things that he doesn't stand fully behind. I know that the last thing he wants is to have this find it's way onto E-bay, and then some guy buys it and talks trash about KxK all over the web, based on one bad experience with a failed prototype. I'm pretty sure that is his reasoning for it.
> 
> Plus, if anyone gets it, it is going to be me, so you fuckers can just back off.



i remember when that dude was complaining about the V7 prototype, i'd also be weary of releasing a product that isn't up to par. but still! what a waste!


----------



## Ancestor (Jan 4, 2007)

+1 for down a whole step and extra high string


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Jan 4, 2007)

u know something that just occured to me? what kind of setup was that put through to make the decision that it had no definition. i would be curious to give that guitar a try with either a vetta, or a Tech 21 PSA-1, solid state or modeling are probably the only amps that can be put through that kind of low range.



*really just doesn't want that nice guitar to go to waste, if i had the cash i would offer rob at least $1.5k for it just to keep it alive


----------



## Rob_KxK (Jan 5, 2007)

I know that I know that a 27in 8 string is the wrong direction for KxK.
It does work and I'm sure some would have no problem with it, and more
people would be happy to sell them. 

Releasing this guitar with limited tuning capabilities or having a special
string required from a special source would be unacceptable to both
KxK and the customer. 

VforVendetta00, the new one is truely insane. I'm sure just the right amount of people are going to hate it.

Rob


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Jan 5, 2007)

hahaha! there will always be haters. oh well, we'll have to wait and see what the new monster is gonna be like. i would still love to have a twin for my warrior V, one day when im not broke i'll have to put another order with KXK.  probably in a body shape that will fit in my car comfortably LOL. either that, or i'll have to get a roof rack to carry my guitars in hehehehe.


----------



## Durero (Jan 5, 2007)

Rob_KxK said:


> the new one is truely insane. I'm sure just the right amount of people are going to hate it.


 That's the spirit!


----------



## nyck (Jan 5, 2007)

The fact that Rob cares so much about his product really says a lot about his aproach to business and his care for the end user. You're a truly great guy!


----------



## Ishan (Jan 5, 2007)

I think you'll got the same tuning problem with "only" 27.5" scale. IMHO 28" is a bare minimum for a F#.
My 2 cents...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 5, 2007)

Ishan said:


> I think you'll got the same tuning problem with "only" 27.5" scale. IMHO 28" is a bare minimum for a F#.
> My 2 cents...



I disagree completely (no hard feelings.  ). It depends largely on pickups, strings (gauge, material, brand), amps, tone settings, EQ, speakers, etc. as well. Scale length _is_ an important component, but only one.

I have been tuning to F on my 25.5" scale Ibanez for over 5 years, with no problems. I love it.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 5, 2007)

VforVendetta00 said:


> i remember when that dude was complaining about the V7 prototype, i'd also be weary of releasing a product that isn't up to par. but still! what a waste!



That was me and I wouldn't say it was a prototype, but yes it was his first 7-string. It was a great guitar as I've said many times, the bridge was just not routed deep enough so the action was crazy high even set all the way down. He has since fixed this issue and are basically flawless guitars now. I would buy again from him without hesitation. I wrote a great review for it anyways 



The Dark Wolf said:


> I disagree completely (no hard feelings.  ). It depends largely on pickups, strings (gauge, material, brand), amps, tone settings, EQ, speakers, etc. as well. Scale length _is_ an important component, but only one.
> 
> I have been tuning to F on my 25.5" scale Ibanez for over 5 years, with no problems. I love it.



Yeah, sometimes things like that can surprise you. You'd think 25.5 for F would be a disaster but sometimes it can work. I bet if you got a different guitar even that was 25.5, that might not work the same. Maybe not, but that kind of thing has happened to me before. Personally I really love the 27" scale on my ESP...but I use 10-56 tuned to A with it.


----------



## Hexer (Jan 5, 2007)

give that guitar to me! I'll even sign a contract to never sell it if you want. or remove the logo from the headstock, I have no problem telling people I built it myself 

ah, just kidding but I really liked that guitar


now I cant wait to get more info (and pics! never forgett about PICS!!!! ) of that new 8


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 5, 2007)

Every time you burn a guitar that metal, the dark lord kills a puppy.







Please, think of the puppies.


----------

